# October Michigan Pike/musky HELP!!!



## lakegambler (Sep 25, 2008)

Me and my freinds go to Alpena, Michigan every year the first week in October to Grouse hunt and Pike/Musky fish. What technics and what baits can we use to catch these guys?


----------



## pikeman1 (May 6, 2008)

Depends on what type of lake you are fishing. In the fall you can toss spinnerbaits into the shallows for pike, works great for me.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

red eye wiggler, I've had success with them.


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

i love either the size 5 mepps or a big panthermartin.


----------



## kdog70 (Sep 1, 2008)

what waters are you planning on fishing in alpena i know that area really well.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Fall time is the right time for a Double Cowgirl


----------



## birchies (Sep 9, 2008)

you may want to check out the forums on muskie first. I love using big bulldogs such as mag dogs and pounders this time of year. Being that it is fall it is normally a good idea to go big as the fish are putting on pounds for the winter. another option is trolling off of the first break with things like believers and jakes. good luck


----------

